# Wolf Chemicals WP-0NT Nano Paint Sealant Review



## big ben

*Wofl Chemicals WP-0NT Nano Paint Sealant Review*

*Price *
150ml for £24.95 from www.waxamomo.co.uk

*Used on:*
2005 Silver VW Polo

*Manufacturer's Product Information*
Wolf's nano paint sealant is for those who demand nothing but the best protection, durability, shine and beading.

This extremely hydrophobic shield will help protect your car's paint from harsh cleaners, bird droppings, acid rain, bugs, road salts and more.

*Manufacturer's Instructions*
For best results Body Wrap should be applied to a clean and contaminant-free surface. Apply a moderate amount of sealant to a foam applicator or soft microfiber towel and work it into the paint with light pressure, overlapping during the process. Allow to dry for 10-15 minutes then remove with a clean microfiber towel. A second coat is recommended to assure 100% coverage and for added protection and shine. Do not apply to a hot surface or in direct sunlight!

*Packaging:*
Comes in a small flip top bottle with the typical wolf chemicals labelling as with all thier products, nothing too fancy which i like.










*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Another clear liquid like water, smells of solvent

*Ease Of Use:*
Very easy to use this is, apply it with a lint free cotton applicator, leave 10 mins and buff off with a MF. It buffs off extremely easily, a joy to use

car all cleaned with ONR, no need to clay or anything as it has recently been decontaminated


















First i applied Serious Performance paint cleaner on a DA speed 4 with a CG Hex logic white polishing pad (yes white, them blue fluffy towels dye everything!)


















buffed with an uber premium MF towel









And now the paint was ready for application. I applied 2 coats in circular motions, almost straight after the first was buffed off









After 10 mins buffed off with a MF towel, unlike Gtechniq C1 this cures like a normal sealant/wax, as in you can see it when cured. 









*Finish:*
Leaves a really nice glossy finish behind. Its hard to show the finish with silver in photos, but the gloss has defaintely been improved.

afters



























few hours later i thought i would have a look at the sheeting and beading, and it gets a big thumbs up from me :thumb:

wing sheeting first









sheeted off nicely, left a few little beads. Photo was taken literally 2 seconds after 









same was done on bonnet









2 seconds later









and now for the beading, very nice i think


















*Durability:*
This will be tested over the winter, i will keep it updated as usual

*Value:*
I think it works out great value. To do 2 coats on this small polo i used 30-35ml of product. That means you would get 4 to 5 cars out of a bottle.

*Overall DW Rating: 80%*










*Conclusion:*
I knew when i was testing this that it would cost me money, no doubt i will buy this product. Its extremely easy to use, leaves a lovely finish and the beading and sheeting are up there with the best easily. Again only 8 stars until the durabilty is tested

Thankyou to Jesse for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=602&idcategory=90


----------



## big ben

*Wolf Chemicals WP-0NT Nano Paint Sealant Update 1*

Just an update on the wolfs sealant then. Its been on 12 weeks now.

The last couple weeks i have seen that the beading has dropped a bit, they arent as tight anymore but still beading ok. Its also still sheeting water really well and its very easy to clean the car and it stays clean for ages!! And when clean its still nice and glossy like when it was appied.

I will get some photos, or maybe a video, of the sheeting etc soon hopefully. some pics of the beads now;




























I really like this sealant, i used it on my own car straight after the review for this winter as well, as i had so much faith in it when i did this review. And it hasnt let me down, really impressed...

*Overall DW Rating: 95%*


----------

